# 1965 GTO Dipstick Tubes



## sidthecpa (Jun 7, 2018)

My 1965 GTO is being restored and an issue is finding the correct dipstick tube for that model with air conditioning. The GTO Restoration Guide indicates there is a difference, but I can't find any specific info about the difference. I assume the one for A/C is longer given the position of the compressor, but this is only a guess. 

Any advice on where to find one would be appreciated.

As always, thanks for the resonse.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The top portion of an AC dipstick tube IS longer due to the AC compressor. I would put in a parts wanted request on the AMES/PY forums.


----------

